# Pixels morts qui se remettent en marche iPod classique



## thecamilo (5 Mars 2010)

Salut tout le monde! 

Je voulais savoir si quelqu'un pouvais m'expliquer comment cela fonctionne? 

Je vous explique : il y a deux semaine, je sors de ma voiture et la "boum" mon ipod se fracasse sur le goudron :mouais:. A l'écran, un grand trait noir => pixels mort...

Une semaine plus tard, magie! les traits noir commencent a disparaître  

J'ai mis quelques photos pour vous montrer l'avancement de la chose, sur la photo de Janis Joplin prise il y a une semaine, l'écran s'était déjà bien "réparé". 

C'est vachement solide ces mp3 quand même


----------



## Vijay (5 Mars 2010)

Ca m'est déja arrivé et j'ai appliqué la technique du massage des pixels  et ils sont revenus alors après va savoir pourquoi comment c'est ptete un chamboulement dans la dalle ecran qui se remet petite à petite pour ne pas risquer de tout faire sauter je sais pas


----------



## thecamilo (5 Mars 2010)

La technique du massage des pixels?!!! :mouais:
dis m'en plus!


----------



## Vijay (8 Mars 2010)

Tu appuies sur les pixels comme si tu faisais un massage à l'écran avec tes deux pouces!! Voila tout , je te l'accorde c'est un peu une technique non académique mais elle a marché pour moi sur iPod Classic et jy repense sur mon iPhone qui est arrivé avec un pixel qui s'affichait toujours en Rouge => Massage => Maintenant il fonctionne normalement depuis bientôt un an


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Mars 2010)

moi aussi,j'ai des pixels morts sur mon mac,je les masse,ça marche donc j'en ai plus mais sur mon iPod touch j'en ai plein.Le massage ne marche pas car la dalle est sous une vitre en verre(la vitre tactile) donc il faudrait que je le démonte pour masser les pixels


----------



## thecamilo (9 Mars 2010)

Okay! 

Je connaissais absolument pas cette technique mais effectivement je viens d'en parler à mon colloc il m'a confirmé que c'était rudement efficace! 

pour ce qui est de ton problème psirvent, tu trouvera plusieurs tutoriels pour démonter ton iPod Touch 
genre ici : 

- pour les iPods 1st gen : http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-iPod-Touch-1st-Generation-Display/634/1
- pour les 2nd gen : http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-iPod-Touch-2nd-Generation-Display/1126/1
- pour les 3rd gen : http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/iPod-touch-3rd-Generation-Teardown/1158/1#s6160


----------



## Vijay (10 Mars 2010)

Normalement si tu appuies un peu fort sur la dalle en verre ça doit marche, c'est comme cela que j'ai procédé avec mon iPhone


----------

